# Where do ex-pats hide the family jewels?



## stevenvillatoro (Jan 25, 2010)

For those of you who may have had valuable family heirlooms, jewelry, art collections, etc. with strong sentimental and/or economic value, what have you done with these things upon relocating permanently to Mexico?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

That's somewhat a loaded question. We feel safer in Mexico than we do in the US so we use similar safety precautions in both locations. We do have friends that have purchased safes that can be permanently installed for very small high value items in both the US and Mexico. Primarily because of the dogs & cats, we have somebody stay nights(validor) when we need be away.
In case you are asking about how fine paintings/furniture will fare in either high humidity/mold situations at the coast or very dry in the mountains, that is an issue as air conditioning and humidifiers aren't that prevalent. Because of that, we have held off bringing our wood Asian antiques to the mountains.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I would leave them in storage up north until you are fully situated in Mexico


----------



## Salto_jorge (Mar 28, 2010)

I do not have any jewels other then the two kids, the kids, wife and wifes relatives have most everything else.

If I did, I would not leave them with relatives, I would rent a vault in the country where one is from. 

Leave small items in a safe deposit box.

In Mexico, I leave my papers at my lawyers office. Have to trust someone.


----------

